# maltodextrin vs oats



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

oats - slow release carbs

malto - fast release

but malto per 100g has got quite a bit more carbs in it than the oats, plus it tastes alot nicer. is it fine to only use maltodextrin throughout the day aswell as in the evening before bed, or should i really be having oats (slow release) throughout the day? or does it not really matter? -for bulking up if that makes a diff


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Personnaly if you are using it that often i would use oats and keep the malto around training!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

well i have about 5shakes a day, one with breakfast,lunch,tea, and couple in evening after training

the oats in shakes taste crap compared to malto shakes now im used to this so much lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

DoIEvenLift said:


> well i have about 5shakes a day, one with breakfast,lunch,tea, and couple in evening after training
> 
> the oats in shakes taste crap compared to malto shakes now im used to this so much lol


Yes that because malto is basically sugar lol


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

Id say only use the Malto Post-workout, when an Insulin spike is beneficial rather than fat storing signal!


----------



## Grant-J (Apr 19, 2013)

I have been told by my nutrionist only to use malto mixed in my post workout to get the protein into my body quicker. I use regular cheap oats throughout the day mixed in a blender with whey. Everyone is different though and what works for one might not for another.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Yes that because malto is basically sugar lol


sh1t! your right, i just checked the nutrional info, never really realised it was all sugar lol.

per 50g

Energy 816 kj / 194 kcal

Protein 0g

Carbohydrate /

of which sugars 48g / 7.5g

Total fat 0g

Dietary fibre 0g

Sodium 5mg

so basically for past few months its basically been like iv just been eating cakes constantly, essentially? from all the sugars? :lol: damn!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> sh1t! your right, i just checked the nutrional info, never really realised it was all sugar lol.
> 
> per 50g
> 
> ...




I lol'd :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

DoIEvenLift said:


> sh1t! your right, i just checked the nutrional info, never really realised it was all sugar lol.
> 
> per 50g
> 
> ...


Yep!!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

try 50 oats/25 malto/60 pro/500 milk (couple of times a day)


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

As you are looking to bulk, am assuming you are happy to gain some fat as well as muscle? In that case while malto isn't exactly an ideal choice at the top of the list of healthy foods, you could be choosing far worse.

For carb supplements to use to add for shakes etc during bulking, stay within the following list - activated barley and oats are probably the healthiest choices; isomaltulose (palatinose) and maltodextrin are higher in kcal and while not as healthy as the others are still far better than loading on sucrose, or HFCS laden foods.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

dtlv said:


> As you are looking to bulk, am assuming you are happy to gain some fat as well as muscle? In that case while malto isn't exactly an ideal choice at the top of the list of healthy foods, you could be choosing far worse.
> 
> For carb supplements to use to add for shakes etc during bulking, stay within the following list - activated barley and oats are probably the healthiest choices; isomaltulose (palatinose) and maltodextrin are higher in kcal and while not as healthy as the others are still far better than loading on sucrose, or HFCS laden foods.


I have 100g of powdered oats in my morning shake and it's starting to bloat me and make me feel sick, would malto be a good substitute do you reckon..


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I have 100g of powdered oats in my morning shake and it's starting to bloat me and make me feel sick, would malto be a good substitute do you reckon..


Of things to swap for, malto isn't a bad choice if you are looking to add bulking carbs... is pretty easy on the gut for the majority of people because its not a strong osmotic driver (doesn't draw much water to itself in the gut, which is how fast carbs or soluble fibers in high doses can sometimes cause tummy issues by causing big rapid changes in intestinal fluid balance).


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Of things to swap for, malto isn't a bad choice if you are looking to add bulking carbs... is pretty easy on the gut for the majority of people because its not a strong osmotic driver (doesn't draw much water to itself in the gut, which is how fast carbs or soluble fibers in high doses can sometimes cause tummy issues by causing big rapid changes in intestinal fluid balance).


It depends on the malto doesn't it? It gets cited as being as high as 140 on the GI index.

My dentist said the malto drinks I used to have all day everyday in combo with biting down hard when squatting and benching caused me to weaken and then crack my teeth!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

martin brown said:


> It depends on the malto doesn't it? It gets cited as being as high as 140 on the GI index.
> 
> My dentist said the malto drinks I used to have all day everyday in combo with biting down hard when squatting and benching caused me to weaken and then crack my teeth!


 ugg, yeah - maltodextrin comes in a variety of forms, with variations in DE (dextrose equivalent score, basically the ratio between the amylopectin and amylose) - some score close to dextrose, and those tend to be more likely to upset the gut, some are more starchy and are less likely.

DE scores are mostly only given for malto in the food manufacturing industry however, as malto of varying scores is more or less suitable as an additive for different foods and that is mostly only where it's relevant, and in malto powders as supplements there is pretty much no way of knowing the DE score - have certainly never seen it on a label myself. The potential difference between malto supp's does possibly explain why some people say they get gut issues with malto though while others don't - it may be due to a difference in the DE of the products or batches used.

All sugars and starches are potentially bad for teeth though unfortunately... so unfair when they taste so good!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

another thing to ask is, as malto is all sugar, could that be why ive not been able to get to sleep till gone midnight these past few months? i have a couple shakes in evening one straight after gym like 8.30/9, and one at 10.30ish (30g whey, 50g malto, 300ml milk = each shake)


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Screw the Malto or outs question,

Your getting 150g protein and 250g carbs all from shakes?

Assuming your drinking enough water throughout the day aswell, You must be whizzing like race horse all day and night??


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

golfgttdi said:


> Screw the Malto or outs question,
> 
> Your getting 150g protein and 250g carbs all from shakes?
> 
> Assuming your drinking enough water throughout the day aswell, You must be whizzing like race horse all day and night??


yep, and ****ting all the time too lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I've recently swapped oats for quinoa powder, bloody tasty and 60g carbs/14g protein per 100g along with naturally occurring vitamins and minerals including zinc, iron and calcium.

Less bloat is the main reason.


----------

